# Thinking of sugarbush - please read



## PearlRiverDad (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi All

I am thinking of playing hookie with my son and skiing at Sugarbush on Friday. I am an intermediate skier and prefer long winding groomers.........Is this a good place for that? If not - What's a better option in VT? We live near the Catskills - but based on recent weather we want to head north for better snow


----------



## skiur (Jan 28, 2020)

PearlRiverDad said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am thinking of playing hookie with my son and skiing at Sugarbush on Friday. I am an intermediate skier and prefer long winding groomers.........Is this a good place for that? If not - What's a better option in VT? We live near the Catskills - but based on recent weather we want to head north for better snow



You would probably get a lot more responses in the sugar bush thread:

https://forums.alpinezone.com/showt...t-Sugarbush-Thread-quot?p=1035523#post1035523


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 28, 2020)

Agreed on trying that thread.  

Based on the information, Mount Ellen would be a good option.  I have no idea what the current conditions are though.


----------



## vladimir212 (Aug 26, 2021)

PearlRiverDad said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am thinking of playing hookie with my son and skiing at Sugarbush on Friday. Speed Test I am an intermediate skier and prefer long winding groomers.........Is this a good place for that? If not - What's a better option in VT? We live near the Catskills - but based on recent weather we want to head north for better snow


It was closed today until 11 so I didn’t ski since I’m part of the competitive mountain school there


----------



## skiur (Aug 27, 2021)

vladimir212 said:


> It was closed today until 11 so I didn’t ski since I’m part of the competitive mountain school there



The fact that it is august may have been a reason why you didn't ski too.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 27, 2021)

Vlad just likes bumping random old threads.


----------

